# Plleeeeze help me make my dog smell good, or I'll take him to the pound! (not really)



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

But he really does smell horrible. 
I'm a huge fan of Tropiclean, and I've used it with Beagle for years. It keeps her fresh and clean, but it cannot conquer my puppy's odor. I'd rather him roll in roadkill than smell like he does. Okay... it's not that bad, but it IS bad. I can't bathe him everyday. 

Any good sprays or foams out there?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Has he been checked by a vet? And what does he eat?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I remember I had one vet that used some can of "spray bath" thing aftr anal gland expressions. It worked well enough to cover up the anal gland smells. Not that I can remember what it was so this isn't really helpful........

Part of me feels like that just like how dogs can grow attached to our smells, over time, we grow attached to their smells. I don't like dog stink in general but for the most part when it's my dog, I feel like I at least don't mind if not enjoy the smells. Feet, ears, head, sweaty crotch.......etc

Dried anal gland juices smell really a lot like him and I dare say I even...like it. Even fresh anal gland juice don't bother me anymore.

Is that weird?


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

If he smells that bad, there's probably something wrong. It could be a skin or ear infection, anal issues, allergies, etc. Maybe try a medicated shampoo that is anti-bacterial and anti-fungal if you can't get an opinion from a vet just yet. I love Zymox, or The Odor Handler. In between, there are many waterless bath sprays out there you could wipe him down with. Even some Hypo-allergenic baby wipes might help.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

He's extremely well taken care of. 
He eats high quality kibble and raw. 
If it was a medical problem, I would know. I intern for my vet, he gets ample medical care. 

Maybe it's just his 'smell'? He's smelled like this since I got him as a tiny baby. 
Either way, I need something that is going to make him smell better.

I think we do become accustomed to their smells. Hallie 'smells' (according to everyone else) but unless she REALLY smells bad, I can't smell her houndiness at all.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

wishiwas said:


> If he smells that bad, there's probably something wrong. It could be a skin or ear infection, anal issues, allergies, etc. Maybe try a medicated shampoo that is anti-bacterial and anti-fungal if you can't get an opinion from a vet just yet. I love Zymox, or The Odor Handler. In between, there are many waterless bath sprays out there you could wipe him down with. Even some Hypo-allergenic baby wipes might help.


 I also LOVE Zymox! My Beagle has horrible allergies, and because she licks so much (moist, warm belly= bacteria/fungus) I had to use something. I refused to use steroids after I found out that I had to douse her in it for it to work, so I tried Zymox. It works wonders for her! I would use it on the pup, but he's just smelly and it doesn't have any skin issues.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Unless it's super medicated/too harsh/etc., I don't think there's anything wrong with using medicated shampoo just for smelliness. My mom's dog had skin issues so she got some Eqyss Microtek, but even now that her skin is cleared up, it keeps her smelling nice, too . Besides, maybe it's a sub-clinical skin issue making him stinky. Ya never know!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I liked Microtek a lot, seemed help Sassy's itchy skin a little bit. Nature's Miracle sells a shampoo too, might try it.

I found out after Sassy's life long stink stopped once her anal sacs weren't bothering her that her bad skin smell was associated with bad mouth odor. Could he be teething and the blood smell getting on his skin?


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Zymox is pretty gentle. It won't hurt to try it out and see if it helps.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Vet's Best anti-odor shampoo also.

Maybe you should switch foods to offer a different protein? Even with high-quality food, maybe the one he's eating just doesn't agree with him. I would also consider probiotics. 

I do think some dogs just smell worse than others.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Skin-so-Soft! I squirt the girls every couple days and the smell lasts that long. I have it mixed in a squirt bottle in a 1:4 ratio with water. Just shake and spray!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Dilute the shampoo with water and lather him up really well. ( i usually do like 1/4 shampoo and the rest water ) and let it soak for 5 + min. rinse and then wash again. Also make sure his food is high quality and also check with the vet to make sure he does not have any skin issues like a yeast infection.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! 
He still smells, but I think it stems from licking himself when he's crated. The smell is mainly on his back. He never licks or chews when I'm around, so I assumme he's doing it when I'm gone. 

It's definitely not his food. I rotate high quality kibbles, and they get raw meaty bones and chicken quarters as supplements. 

As for Zymox, it fixed Hallie's smell, but that's because she was yeasty and had a skin infection. It's not a deodorizer, it fixes the root problem. I may use it on Axel, but I don't want to waste Hallie's shampoo on him when the smell comes back a day later. I always leave the shampoo on for at least 5 mins, but his smell always comes back the next day regardless.  

I asked one of my groomers (I'm their manager) and she suggested a baking soda shampoo which I used and left on for 7 mins, and then used the conditioner and spray. The smell still came back within a day... 
I guess he's just a smelly boy.

And also, Axel has already been to the vet. I did a skin scraping(I intern for my vet) and he has a tiny spot of demodex (quarter sized) but the mites were all dead so the vet chose not to treat him. However, this shouldn't be causing the smell. Its simply a hairless area. No redness or irritation. 

ETA: I'm definitely going to try the sprays suggested and 'skin so soft'.


----------

